# Silver is the new gold, so hoard silver!



## Anthony

At the time of this post 10:11 am pacific time, $29.96 per ounce is the price of silver. Now admittedly the price has gone down from $34.00 just a few weeks ago. But ten years ago, 2002 the price of silver was just $5.00 and two years ago the price was $21.00. For those of you that arn't convinced, you need to understand gold collectors of the 60's-80's are the people who made there money on gold. They bought when the prices were low they collected when no one collected. The reason gold prices go up is the demand of gold so that means more and more people started to collect gold and the prices rocketed. Now people are realising that silver is in the same situation and more and more people are buying silver, which is increasing the demand. BUY SILVER. I recommend canadian maple leafs ( not because im canadian but because we have one of the highest mintage of silver 99.99% silver )


----------



## Denton

Better late than never, I always say.

Canadian Maples are not better for us in the U.S., for tax reasons.

Careful with recommendations, some folks may be as lacking in the research as you.

Aesthetically, though, I like the Maple Leaf. Very nice. Many suggest our Walking Liberty is the most beautiful coin minted, and that is fine. I may respond to that in a ho-hum manner because they are kind of old-hat to me.


----------



## Smitty901

I sticking with brass and steel . latter I'll take the silver and gold if need be.
Remember Hunt brothers and silver, there is just to much of it in the world unlike gold.


----------



## Anthony

Im pretty sure im not lacking in knowlage working with metals is my trade.
what do you mean tax reasons its cheaper for me to buy canadian maples. 
Is it because i live in canada ? This is a international forum


----------



## AsteroidX

I have coin currency from many nations. better prepared then not.


----------



## Anthony

I completly agree with you AsteriodX, i have diffrent coins aswell its just when i started there was to much to take in at once. So i stuck with one coin then after a while went to a diffrent coin, That way i could understand. Im pretty sure that everything posted on a forum is a oppinion and i gave my honest oppinion. But i feel stupid for not mentioning multipul countrys coins

-Anthony


----------



## Alpha-17

I'm in the Silver Eagle/Walking Liberty crowd. Very beautiful coin, have several and carry one in my wallet at all times.


----------



## scramble4a5

I have a few eagles and a few maple leafs, a couple of rounds, and a couple of bars. Just for looks I like the maple leafs but the eagles are a close second.


----------



## Denton

Anthony said:


> Im pretty sure im not lacking in knowlage working with metals is my trade.
> what do you mean tax reasons its cheaper for me to buy canadian maples.
> Is it because i live in canada ? This is a international forum


Reread what you said, and then what I said. I am aware of what this forum is, and you should be, too.

Regardless of you being Canadian, your recommendation to us to buy Maple Leafs is not a good recommendation, here in the U.S.
You work with metals, hotshot, I merely invest in them. I think I'll stick with the tax preparer's recommendation. She is also invests in silver.
I am very glad it is cheaper for you to buy Maples, by the way. If I were you, that is what I would buy. Along with it being your coin, it looks very nice.


----------



## Denton

scramble4a5 said:


> I have a few eagles and a few maple leafs, a couple of rounds, and a couple of bars. Just for looks I like the maple leafs but the eagles are a close second.


What bars do you have?
I have a weakness for those things. Nevetmind tax lady, they are for my appreciation of the art.


----------



## Jazzman

I'll point put something to y'all......... 


You can't eat gold or silver , you can't cast slugs with it without alloying it , they'll be too soft , and many folks won't be about to trade for useless soft metals post crash , most of the folks I know would just laugh at you.....now a spare box of ammo , antibiotics , a package of fish-hooks , a can of coffee , liquor , tobacco , extra beans ,lentils ,split peas , rice , cornmeal , a bar of L6 tool steel etc.etc. that's a different story. 

When/if there is no longer an "economy" beyond the barter level fiat currency , gold and silver will be next to useless and the funding tied up in the latter two will likely get you much farther in barter/trade than precious metals will if it's applied to items that folks will actually desire and trade for. 

What's a lb of chocolate gonna be worth postcrash.........you sure wouldn't get it for it's weight in silver from me.


----------



## Anthony

Me talking about investing in maples is my oppinion and is best for me, but your also talking about Walking Liberty which is better for you to collect. Maybe im just missinformed but thats sort of being a hypocrite ?


----------



## Alpha-17

Jazzman said:


> I'll point put something to y'all.........
> 
> You can't eat gold or silver , you can't cast slugs with it without alloying it , they'll be too soft , and many folks won't be about to trade for useless soft metals post crash , most of the folks I know would just laugh at you.....now a spare box of ammo , antibiotics , a package of fish-hooks , a can of coffee , liquor , tobacco , extra beans ,lentils ,split peas , rice , cornmeal , a bar of L6 tool steel etc.etc. that's a different story.
> 
> When/if there is no longer an "economy" beyond the barter level fiat currency , gold and silver will be next to useless and the funding tied up in the latter two will likely get you much farther in barter/trade than precious metals will if it's applied to items that folks will actually desire and trade for.
> 
> What's a lb of chocolate gonna be worth postcrash.........you sure wouldn't get it for it's weight in silver from me.


I've heard that theory before, but it doesn't hold water, historically speaking. In a very long term, global collapse, maybe, just maybe it'd be survival items barter only, but that's a maybe. Otherwise, precious metals will always be valuable. Even in the darkest days of the Dark Ages, Gold and silver were both sought after, and used as a currency. They will more than likely be used again. Even in the global collapse scenario, what happens when civilization starts to reassert itself? People are going to want to use currency instead of bartering all the time, and what will make a good currency most people will accept? The vast amount of cash we have now (probably made worse by whatever actions the FED takes immediately before the collapse? Probably not. Previous metals are a very likely candidate.


----------



## Jazzman

Alpha-17 said:


> I've heard that theory before, but it doesn't hold water, historically speaking. In a very long term, global collapse, maybe, just maybe it'd be survival items barter only, but that's a maybe. Otherwise, precious metals will always be valuable. Even in the darkest days of the Dark Ages, Gold and silver were both sought after, and used as a currency. They will more than likely be used again. Even in the global collapse scenario, what happens when civilization starts to reassert itself? People are going to want to use currency instead of bartering all the time, and what will make a good currency most people will accept? The vast amount of cash we have now (probably made worse by whatever actions the FED takes immediately before the collapse? Probably not. Previous metals are a very likely candidate.


 Whatever. I keep a buncha stuff stored for barter , if all you have to barter for those trade goods is useless soft metal you won't get any of them , come to me with some lead that I can cast with you might get what you need.

And frankly at todays prices I'm not about to tie up funding in something that's expensive and essentially useless , the price of an oz of gold buys a lot of "beans , bullets and bandaids"......


----------



## Denton

Anthony said:


> Me talking about investing in maples is my oppinion and is best for me, but your also talking about Walking Liberty which is better for you to collect. Maybe im just missinformed but thats sort of being a hypocrite ?


Anthony, you _recommended_ we invest in Maple Leafs, dude, pure and simple. Simply re-read your post. I understand The Maple Leaf is little more pure, but, as we ALL know, this is a board not restricted to any country, and tax laws vary.

There is nothing hypocritical about suggesting silver. Silver fantastic to buy and store. I have gobs of it, and am always getting more. I give Silver Eagles for Christmas presents.

Silver and gold are the two precious metals that have been sought after for thousands of years. Gold, for international commerce and silver for domestic commerce, the metals are _money_, where most other items are nothing more than _currency_. The dollar, for example, is current, just as was Roman coins from a couple thousand years ago. Roman coins started out as money, but they, too, became currency as the empire died. The dollar will become no more than a curio, just as the coins of old Rome are, now.

Laws, or, should I say, tax codes, are obviously different in each country. Ours favors the Silver Eagle as it is a coin of the U.S. mint and is not a "commodities" investment, such as the bars I love to buy.

You are good, Ant, relax. I'm with you! It's just that the Tax Man cometh if you aren't careful.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Silver is the new gold!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elapid

Personally I store Gold, Silver, and Platinum in several different forms. Yes the American Eagles are well known and I have a fair share of them. But the bottom line is weight plain and simple, so it doesn't matter as much as what it is as how many ounces you have. Let's not kid our self's, precious metal has and will be the standard that value is measured in. Maybe not as much during the onset of a doomsday scenario, but when things settle down a bit it will have bargaining value just like it always has.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I agree, weight is everything


----------



## Ripon

When I first became a police officer in '84 and got my first pay check I bought a $5 Maple Leaf for $6 US. Each two week pay day I'd go to the same store and he gave me a little break for buying 3 but I'd have to buy 10 to get another discount. My hourly was 9.27 then so 10 just seemed to much and I stuck with 3 for $17.50 for almost two years before joining a service that put me on the road. Once in a while I'd find a store and buy some and ship it too myself. I love silver, great commodity. Almost 2 years ago I sold about 30 ounces to buy some things I needed as I wasn't working and needed to cut my cost of living and make better preps. I was happy to sell at $45 even though it went to $50. I'll bet it hits a $100 some day, don't know when, don't really care as I have all I can afford now.

Some has mentioned a tax consequence on Maple Leafs vs American? Could you explain? Just curious. 

Also I like the $5 Canadian face value better then the $1 US eagle. There is also the potential for a deflationary SHTF. In fact there are $20 Canadian one ounce silver commemoratives out there. I bought a good number of them in 1999/2000. In a deflationary state they have a face value unlike any other silver coin. 

I'm very intrigued with the bullion cards that co in Europe is making right now. 50 gram cards of silver and gold, but their markup is really hight on the silver.


----------



## Denton

In the U.S., the Silver Eagle is money from the U.S. mint, and isn't taxed as an investment, whereas other forms of silver is viewed as an investment.

I cautioned this in case the S doesn't hit that F before you decide to sell your silver. there are pieces I have bought that I have for my own liking and for SHTF, and those for SHTF and if I want to sell them for FRNs.

If you are also Canadian, this does not apply.

By the way, check out the Stagecoach Silver. It is scored so you can break it in four pieces.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Denton- great website


----------



## Ripon

Too bad you gotta buy 50. Good concept.


----------



## Pir8fan

1964 and earlier coins are trading for about 23 times face value. Nice thing is that it comes in small denominations.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

wow def on the rise


----------



## inceptor

clank said:


> no, it's not. I can CARRY a million $'s worth of gold, and you'd need an suv to haul that much silver.  See, guys aint thinking. yu don't buy a loaf of bread with a 1 oz gold coin. you have 1/10th oz gold coins. cut in half with a chisel, they are still recognizable/tradable. you trade that 1/20th of an oz of gold for a BUSHEL of grain,and make porridge/gruel. making bread or noodles wastes LOTS of resources, to include fuel and time.
> 
> After shtf, Trade will involve getting shot in the back, poisoned, catch diseases, get blown up, etc. So it's out of the question for a year after shtf, and you need lots of stuff and knowledge to survive that year! Why should someone trade stuff that they need to you, when they can just kill you and take ALL your stuff, especially the stuff you'd NEVER trade, like antibiotics. trading ammo would be NUTS, since it would be used to shoot you, later on.
> 
> there's just too MUCH silver, now that it's rarely used in photography. They shut down a lot of silver mines in WW2, to make the miners produce copper, instead, to make brass for the war effort. those mines, pumps not running, filled with water and collapsed, but they WILL be reopened, the day fools start paying enough for silver. :-=)


Ok, help me understand this. You have $1 million in gold to trade with. BUT if you TRY trading you'll get shot in the back?


----------



## bennettvm

I dug up my old coin collection and found dozens of nickels and dimes from the 40s. Several more pre1965 as well. Thanks to my grandmother.


----------



## Ripon

Come on now. If you have a million dollars in gold, which might be just a few ounces some day, you don't carry it all out to be stolen. You exchange $100,000 worth for $90,000 worth of silver, and give 75,000 of that silver to 5 different guys who want the same payment next year for being your body guard.



inceptor said:


> Ok, help me understand this. You have $1 million in gold to trade with. BUT if you TRY trading you'll get shot in the back?


----------



## shotlady

ammo is gold and silver and anything you would like to trade it for. even ifn yer just trading one at a time. lol


----------



## Ripon

While I know the general consensus in prepping communities is you can't trade ammo because it will come back at you I disagree with the assertion. My goal would be to recruit farm / ranch hands, arm them and give them ammo to defend our resources and property. Clearly you have to be careful who you recruit, but with out labor I just have a big empty ranch that isn't producing what it can / should.



shotlady said:


> ammo is gold and silver and anything you would like to trade it for. even ifn yer just trading one at a time. lol


----------



## johnnyringo

I'm looking for a good source for 1oz. american eagles. Any recommendations? Thanks, JR


----------



## Ripon

Buy Silver American Eagle Coins | APMEX.com/Silver American Eagle

Apmex has always been good for me. I don't buy Eagles though I prefer the Canadian Maple Leaf - just my preference. Honestly
if I were buying I'd go with whichever of those two is less over spot at the moment. Apmex I think has a $50 minimum but they 
also charge more over spot on small purchases so watch with detail. Still their record for customer service is good (for me) and the
only complaint I ever read was by some guy who tried to cancel an order 10 days after he made it - cause the silver went down 
like $5 an ounce in 10 days.



johnnyringo said:


> I'm looking for a good source for 1oz. american eagles. Any recommendations? Thanks, JR


----------



## scramble4a5

Ripon said:


> Buy Silver American Eagle Coins | APMEX.com/Silver American Eagle
> 
> Apmex has always been good for me. I don't buy Eagles though I prefer the Canadian Maple Leaf - just my preference. Honestly
> if I were buying I'd go with whichever of those two is less over spot at the moment. Apmex I think has a $50 minimum but they
> also charge more over spot on small purchases so watch with detail. Still their record for customer service is good (for me) and the
> only complaint I ever read was by some guy who tried to cancel an order 10 days after he made it - cause the silver went down
> like $5 an ounce in 10 days.


Have you tried a local coin shop? You get the best price without a volume requirement and no shipping. Modern Coin Mart may be an option. I have heard that the U.S. mint is currently out of 2013 Eagles. How many are you looking to buy?


----------



## inceptor

Ripon said:


> Buy Silver American Eagle Coins | APMEX.com/Silver American Eagle
> 
> Apmex has always been good for me. I don't buy Eagles though I prefer the Canadian Maple Leaf - just my preference. Honestly
> if I were buying I'd go with whichever of those two is less over spot at the moment. Apmex I think has a $50 minimum but they
> also charge more over spot on small purchases so watch with detail. Still their record for customer service is good (for me) and the
> only complaint I ever read was by some guy who tried to cancel an order 10 days after he made it - cause the silver went down
> like $5 an ounce in 10 days.


I also use Apmex.


----------



## Ripon

Not really. I'm not going to buy land, vehicles or fuel with lead.



drt4lfe said:


> LEAD is the NEW Gold and Silver.......


----------



## StarPD45

drt4lfe said:


> LEAD is the NEW Gold and Silver.......


Yep. You buy the steel, to throw the lead, to protect the gold.


----------



## Alpha-17

Ripon said:


> Not really. I'm not going to buy land, vehicles or fuel with lead.


Agreed. If Lead was that valuable, you wouldn't be shooting it at anyone, as it would be too valuable.


----------



## Reathe

i think he meant it as a joke. come on alpha-17 you got a scar you know how much lead can be worth  and as far as metals i'd almost get some here All : United Nuclear , Scientific Equipment & Supplies not bad price on silver but Potassium, Platinum wire and Magnesium are always interesting options


----------



## Alpha-17

drt4lfe said:


> I was not joking......how you gonna protect your gold and silver...........with lead....that is why it is more valuable.....


Why protect your gold and silver if the lead is more valuable? Wouldn't it be more economically feasible to let whomever take the gold and silver and not waste your lead?

Ammo is nice, great, and most importantly, necessary for your survival. As a form of trade, currency, barter, etc, it really isn't a good option. You're still talking about something that will be up to the individual if they will accept it. I for one, would have no interest in 9mm, .357 or .44 Mag. .303 Brit, .45, and .308 would be too valuable for me to consider trading away, so it still comes down to needing a good medium for exchange. Even using .22LR rounds like Rawles talks about in his books is still not the best method, because you'd constantly be loosing your "currency" as people used the ammo for its intended purpose. Barter economies work for a while, but people tend to forget that currency, or the concept of money, was developed for a reason.


----------



## inceptor

drt4lfe said:


> I'm a poor working stiff.........


Me too but I buy silver in small quantities. Everything I get has to either be bought a little at a time or planned for.


----------



## Alpha-17

drt4lfe said:


> ....every area and situation is different, where I am....Gold and silver will not be an item many will have or have use for. I will guess in a large city or such it may be worthwhile ?


While typically location will heavily influence preps, I don't see living in the country as a detriment to Gold/Silver. Actually, in rural areas, especially in farming communities, having a good medium for exchange will probably help considerably. Farmers growing food can't always trade for the items they need, and you can't always trade what you have for their surplus food. It's nice to have something that historically is always valuable, and most people will recognize as having value. Even the saying "worth its weight in gold" shows the value people place in gold. You'd probably be surprised what people have stashed away. My dad, who is not a prepper in any way, has kept pre-'64 US coins, aka, Junk Silver, for as along as I can remember. Why? Just because it's valuable, and always will be. I'm from a rural area, if and if he does that, I think it is reasonable to assume others do as well.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch

I think in the short term silver and gold will still have value not among us but among the people that will still have faith in the government and will be Turing a blind eye to what's really happing or people that are just to aragonite to believe that shit is getting real and will be selling every thing they have for a big mark up thinking when things turn around they will be rich just my opinion on that but after the first few weeks when it sets in to people I think than it will be worth nothing to people but it will take a few weeks for most people to under stand that


----------



## Denton

drt4lfe said:


> Anything is possible.....like I said i am not stocking it or betting it will hold the value that most assume it will....anything is possible....I know that food, water and ammo are guaranteed.....Silver has never regained the value it used to have...I don't see people selling food, water or ammo even for gold if they can't turn it around to buy more......if food, clean water and ammo become hard to get ? who is gonna sale any of what they have for gold ?


Feel free to bet against thousands of years of test, but do so with the understanding that both items are still used as stores of wealth, today. There is a reason why central banks and governments are hoarding them, now.

You are attempting to suggest silver and gold have never regained their value, but that is anything but true. As a matter of fact, they maintain, while the "value" of the currencies are the ones that do the fluctuating.

You mention food, water and ammunition. Again, in case this was missed, none of those things are money, that is to say, a store of wealth. All three are perishable and/or not practical for transport for trade. There is a good reason that, for thousands of years, gold and silver have been used for trade as well as for the store of wealth.

Nothing has changed. There is a reason why people, both in the rural areas as well as in the cities, know that these things are what they are, even if they are not used at this time. You are familiar with currency, but it will go the same way every other currency has gone. When this one fails and the next currency is brought into usage, old, expired currency will get you nothing, but gold and silver will always be taken in exchange for the new. Even if we fall into such chaos that it takes decades for a system to be established, unit of measures for gold and silver will be established, and they will balance out to where they should be.

The only thing that will shake this historical fact is the End Times, the Anti-Christ and the New World Order that he brings. When that is the case, it is too late to worry about storing of earthly wealth, anyway.


----------



## EvisRaptor

Personally I am gona stock up on Copper, Tin, Brass and Bronze as those metals are ether falling in production rates or are extraordinarily useful alloys.

I will probably generate a stock of silver coin as I am sure in the event of having to rebuild an entirely new economy silver coin will be a readily recognizable economic base as silver is silver but the varied grades of gold can be hard to recognize if you are not an expert.

So I figure with the metal working skills I have had some experience with (not a lot but it was fun so it stuck) those metals listed at the top along with lead and tool steel will be more useful to me than a horde of silver or gold.


----------



## Ripon

I think you are correct, but I also think well after any collapse and the re establishment of a new system of trade and governance that gold and silver will matter.

I can't optimally operate my ranch and neighboring BLM properties by myself. I must hire people to produce. Sure clean water, security, food and shelter will be good pay at first but ultimately good working people will want more. I can't afford gold, but silver most anyone can buy / afford. I think it will be a great medium of paying people at some point too. Though I hunk using it at the outset of a crisis will be the most valuable.



Mudder.Mitch said:


> I think in the short term silver and gold will still have value not among us but among the people that will still have faith in the government and will be Turing a blind eye to what's really happing or people that are just to aragonite to believe that shit is getting real and will be selling every thing they have for a big mark up thinking when things turn around they will be rich just my opinion on that but after the first few weeks when it sets in to people I think than it will be worth nothing to people but it will take a few weeks for most people to under stand that


----------



## Denton

» House Of Rothschild Hoarding Gold In Face Of Coming Collapse? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

The banksters manipulate gold and silver prices to their own advantage. They know the time is running short.

When the prices dip (as now) pick up some precious metal.

There is a reason why the elites and nations are hoarding them, while currency wars are raging throughout the world.


----------



## Alpha-17

I think the people on here that are against Gold/Silver have legitimate points, but I think you're taking the idea bit too far. Yes, neither gold or silver can be eaten, give you shelter, protect you, or really do much more than sit and look pretty. For basic survival, neither gold nor silver are really useful. However, survival should only last a short term, and then you're back to some sort of economy. As I said before, barter works for a while, but eventually you don't want what the other person has to trade, or vice versa, and that's where gold/silver come in. As for the actual production use, take another look at silver. It is used heavily in manufacturing today, in a pretty wide variety of products.

Short story: stock up on ammo, guns, food, water, and other things you'll need to stay alive. But in those preps, it wouldn't hurt to have a little silver or gold as well.


----------



## branflake

I pull silver out of coinage when it shows up. I like the "bullets first" idea.

so...WHY NOT BOTH?

Silver Bullet Bullion?

Neat idea, more of novelty but still cool. Id like a mag full of silver...anyone else?


----------



## Ripon

Those are decorative not usable. Silver has such a high temperature requirement for forming that 
its not practical to make into real bullets. It is ballistically possible but not really feasible for the 
average person.



branflake said:


> I pull silver out of coinage when it shows up. I like the "bullets first" idea.
> 
> so...WHY NOT BOTH?
> 
> Silver Bullet Bullion?
> 
> Neat idea, more of novelty but still cool. Id like a mag full of silver...anyone else?


----------



## Alpha-17

branflake said:


> I pull silver out of coinage when it shows up. I like the "bullets first" idea.
> 
> so...WHY NOT BOTH?
> 
> Silver Bullet Bullion?
> 
> Neat idea, more of novelty but still cool. Id like a mag full of silver...anyone else?


Handy against Werewolves at least.


----------



## acidlittle

The issue with a barter system, is you have to have something specific that both parties want. Which more often then not isn't the case. What if you lived in a farming community where everybody produced soy or corn. And there is one person who has pigs....now that one person could trade pigs for corn and soy, but wouldn't need the entire communities wealth of it....if they had silver and gold they could trade it for that, then he could in turn trade it to other communities for items he needs without having to worry about storing all those perishable goods. 
Silver and gold step in when there are shortages or surpluses in barter systems, it's like putting something on lay-a-way. You have the "money" to buy stuff later if you do not need it now.


----------



## Denton

branflake said:


> I pull silver out of coinage when it shows up. I like the "bullets first" idea.
> 
> so...WHY NOT BOTH?
> 
> Silver Bullet Bullion?
> 
> Neat idea, more of novelty but still cool. Id like a mag full of silver...anyone else?


Someone was talking about those when I first got to work, today. Thanks for link. The silver bug bit me several years ago, and I am always looking for novel ways to scratch the itch, as long as it is properly marked.


----------



## scramble4a5

oswegoscott said:


> Stick with Eagles,Maples and circulated Can & US silver coins. They are the most recognized by common folks


I so like the look of a shiny Maple Leaf. I'm not much for art but to me they are a work of art. If I may say you sound quite knowledgeable on this topic and I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Denton

oswegoscott said:


> Stick with Eagles,Maples and circulated Can & US silver coins. They are the most recognized by common folks


Hear ya, you are correct, but I can't help it. Some things are just for me. :-D:-D


----------

